
N-O-D-E Volume 1 - keiferski
https://n-o-d-e.net/nodevol01.html
======
chupa-chups
Would be nice if there was an abstract of any kind either here or on the
linked site.

Is it a book about node.js? Or something else?

~~~
keiferski
Nope no relation to node.js. N-O-D-E is sort of a blog about cyberpunk,
robotics, biotech, technology, DIY, etc.

Here is their YouTube channel:

[https://youtube.com/channel/UCvrLvII5oxSWEMEkszrxXEA/videos](https://youtube.com/channel/UCvrLvII5oxSWEMEkszrxXEA/videos)

